# A-10 Thunderbolt



## FastTrax (Nov 7, 2020)

www.airforce-technology.com/projects/a-10/

www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fairchild_Republic_A-10_Thunderbolt_II


----------



## Don M. (Nov 8, 2020)

The A-10 is one of the most "valuable" aircraft that have ever been developed....especially where ground warfare is concerned.  It's not real fast, but it's so maneuverable and carries such a variety of weapons, that it is almost like an airborne Tank.   A major AFB near us, has a bunch of these on base, and they fly over our area several times per week.  Sometimes they fly so low over our forest that it almost rattles the windows.


----------



## declassified (Nov 8, 2020)

Ah yes, the A-10 Warthog. I flew this masterful flying machine for 2 years. It’s an incredible machine of force and dynamics. I only wished that it could have been used for carrier ops.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 8, 2020)

With planes like these, why in heaven's name can we not defeat the Taliban once and for all?  Or Al Queda for that matter?


----------



## declassified (Nov 8, 2020)

Deleted Post. Sorry.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 8, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> With planes like these, why in heaven's name can we not defeat the Taliban once and for all?  Or Al Queda for that matter?



Well I can only venture a guess that if they or Al-Qaeda or even ISIS is anywhere near the poppy fields they will not be molested by the Western infidels. The C.I.A and their U.S. State Department handlers guarantees that.


----------



## oldman (Nov 10, 2020)

declassified said:


> Ah yes, the A-10 Warthog. I flew this masterful flying machine for 2 years. It’s an incredible machine of force and dynamics. I only wished that it could have been used for carrier ops.


You flew the A-10? Where, might I ask?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 10, 2020)

@FastTrax Do you take picture requests?  My son loves school buses.  If you posted school bus pictures, my son would love them and you.  . No pressure, just thought I’d ask.  We see him on Saturday.  . Lol, anyone else like school buses?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 10, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> @FastTrax Do you take picture requests?  My son loves school buses.  If you posted school bus pictures, my son would love them and you.  . No pressure, just thought I’d ask.  We see him on Saturday.  . Lol, anyone else like school buses?


I liked them better after graduating from high school, but that was back in 1951!


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 10, 2020)

oldman said:


> You flew the A-10? Where, might I ask?



oldman I Am ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 10, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> @FastTrax Do you take picture requests?  My son loves school buses.  If you posted school bus pictures, my son would love them and you.  . No pressure, just thought I’d ask.  We see him on Saturday.  . Lol, anyone else like school buses?



Always a pleasure Aneeda72. I just got in so gimmie a few twenty thirty minutes then I'm on it. Kay?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 10, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Always a pleasure Aneeda72. I just got in so gimmie a few twenty thirty minutes then I'm on it. Kay?


Oh great!  He won’t be here till Saturday though so no rush   Thanks so much


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 10, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Well I can only venture a guess that if they or Al-Qaeda or even ISIS is anywhere near the poppy fields they will not be molested by the Western infidels. The C.I.A and their U.S. State Department handlers guarantees that.


Right, Trax, forgot about that.  I've been told by insiders that certain guys can walk right into a Wall Street Bank with a suitcase full of money from the sales of the by products from those poppies.  I remember back in the day there was hell to pay when the Marines were caught burning those fields down.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 10, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> @FastTrax Do you take picture requests?  My son loves school buses.  If you posted school bus pictures, my son would love them and you.  . No pressure, just thought I’d ask.  We see him on Saturday.  . Lol, anyone else like school buses?





FastTrax said:


> Always a pleasure Aneeda72. I just got in so gimmie a few twenty thirty minutes then I'm on it. Kay?





Aneeda72 said:


> Oh great!  He won’t be here till Saturday though so no rush   Thanks so much



I am going to post it on the Earth Science & Environment sub-forum. TTFN.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 10, 2020)

Hello AM. U OK?


----------



## declassified (Nov 11, 2020)

oldman said:


> You flew the A-10? Where, might I ask?


During 2 conflicts. Can’t elaborate.


----------



## declassified (Nov 12, 2020)

The A-10 Warthog is a killing machine. That's its only mission in life. Kill. Kill. Kill. It does it's job very well.
Did you know that every A-10 pilot has his own codename? This is how we communicate. No names are given over the radio, only codenames. 
Same for F-18 pilots.


----------



## oldman (Nov 12, 2020)

declassified said:


> The A-10 Warthog is a killing machine. That's its only mission in life. Kill. Kill. Kill. It does it's job very well.
> Did you know that every A-10 pilot has his own codename? This is how we communicate. No names are given over the radio, only codenames.
> Same for F-18 pilots.


Can you share your code name with us?


----------



## declassified (Nov 14, 2020)

oldman said:


> Can you share your code name with us?


My code name has been erased, but it was Yellow Jacket.


----------



## declassified (Nov 14, 2020)

oldman said:


> You flew the A-10? Where, might I ask?


Do you know anything about the A-10 Warthog? People have seen it on TV and marveled at it during certain conflicts such as Kosovo on different cable channels, but seldom has anyone ever looked up and read what the capabilities were of this fine airplane. It has all the newest armaments available that will fit on its short body and yes, it is an ugly and slow plane, but very maneuverable, which is what I liked about it.  
Several pilots were enamored by the plane's abilities to fly low, take hits that would destroy some tanks and yet complete its mission to give support to the fighting ground troops with that ability to fly low. It may not be able to outrun a SAM, but with its titanium outer shell, it is well protected. Best of all, it sure as hell will leave a path of destruction in a very short amount of time. Did I forget to mention that it can also carry up to 10 ATS missiles? 
With bullets going faster than the speed of sound, its front mounted 30 mm Gatling canon, this Hog can fire bullets at 4000 rpm. or about 70 rps. It's the right plane for an attack run and flew over 8000 sorties over Iraq.


----------



## oldman (Nov 17, 2020)

declassified said:


> During 2 conflicts. Can’t elaborate.


I’m just curious, but if you don’t mind me asking, how many different planes did you fly?


----------



## declassified (Nov 19, 2020)

oldman said:


> I’m just curious, but if you don’t mind me asking, how many different planes did you fly?


Two. The A-10 and the F/A-18. Marines don’t normally fly more than 1 plane, but I got caught in a change of squadrons (Aircraft Wing) and was changed from  Miramar to San Diego. There was about a 10 month training period between the 2 airplanes. Not much was the same when it came to the avionics and the flight systems.


----------



## 911 (Nov 21, 2020)

declassified said:


> The A-10 Warthog is a killing machine. That's its only mission in life. Kill. Kill. Kill. It does it's job very well.
> Did you know that every A-10 pilot has his own codename? This is how we communicate. No names are given over the radio, only codenames.
> Same for F-18 pilots.


My oldest daughter’s friend’s husband flew with the Navy. I keep forgetting to ask her to ask him what plane he flew and which squadron he was with. I saw him in a picture alongside his plane. The plane had the name “Alley Gator” painted on it. Maybe because they live in Pensacola.


----------

